# Scottish Meet & Karting Mini GP - Sunday 12th June



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

OK folks, Johnnyboy and myself have provisionally booked a Mini Grand Prix karting event at Kartstart in Kirkcaldy. There's 18 places up for grabs at a cost of Â£35 per head, here's what you get for your money 

Sunday 12th June, 12:15

Registration
A few practice laps
4 x Heats for all drivers
Final for top 6 drivers
Trophies for top 3 drivers

The karting lasts around 3 hours so we could go for a cruise somewhere immediately after the event. I don't know the area that well so if someone wants to volunteer a route of around 30 miles or so that would be 8)

We have until Sunday 24th April to confirm the booking and they will require half of the money at that stage. I think the best way to do this will probably be to send me a cheque for the full amount (Â£35) and I will book and bank once I have received 18 cheques 

Here is a map for finding Kartstart









And more information can be found at www.kartstart.com

I will come back here and update on numbers as interest grows  
So far....

1 Grauditt PAID
2 The Silver Surfer PAID
3 Jac-In-A-Box Jackie PAID
4 Jac-In-A-Box Dave PAID
5 TTnick PAID
6 Saint PAID
7 JacTT225 PAID
8 FuzzyGav PAID
9 Hev PAID
10 ARTT PAID
11 ARTT PAID
12 TTnick's son PAID
13 BreTT PAID
14 2 Jac-In-A-Box PAID
15 1 Jac-In-A-Box PAID
16 1 Ecurie Ecosse PAID
17 2 Ecurie Ecosse PAID
18 Pottstkd PAID
---

Come on should be a good laugh :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Dave and I would be interested - IF there are some wives/gf's/ ladies taking part 

I don't want to be the only girl to show you boys up :lol: :lol: :lol:

So 2 places, provisionally, please 

Jac x and Dave


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Excellent, great stuff Jackie. I'm sure you won't be the only girlie somehow :roll:


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to my first meet not sure how the karting will go but sounds fun


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Me... Me.... Me.....

My only problem is I'm a p*sshead and therefore find it really hard to remain sober on a Saturday night!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Can I book one and prov 2 please?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Excellent, great stuff Jackie. I'm sure you won't be the only girlie somehow :roll:


Would anyone object if my son and his girl friend came along (20yr olds so not "mini" kids) if there are sufficient slots remaining?

If OK, another 2 places please Graeme 

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Graeme,

Def 1 (me) and provisional 2 (Ruth) please.

[note to self - must loose weight and make cart go faster before June]

Thanks!

Dave can you Swissol my cart for extra low drag? :wink:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm defo up for this, been there before and it's great fun, anyone who's unsure give it a go, u won't regret it !! 
It's the best Â£35 you'll spend outside of Amsterdam :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Great start folks, I don't think there will be a problem with your son and his g/f Jackie but I will add these and other provisionals to the bottom of the list and work my way up :?

See updated first post for what I'm on about


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Great start folks, I don't think there will be a problem with your son and his g/f Jackie but I will add these and other provisionals to the bottom of the list and work my way up :?
> 
> See updated first post for what I'm on about


No problem Graeme - certainly not trying to pinch places from the Scottish TT'ers, indeed put us out if you are oversubscribed - hardly TT'ers ourselves 

Won't be happy though 

Jac x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> No problem Graeme - certainly not trying to pinch places from the Scottish TT'ers, indeed put us out if you are oversubscribed - hardly TT'ers ourselves
> 
> Won't be happy though
> 
> Jac x


Don't worry I won't be booting you out :wink: 
The invite is open to all TT-F users of all shapes, sizes and badges


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm up for it too - Jackie, you won't be the only girlie!!! 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> I'm up for it too - Jackie, you won't be the only girlie!!!
> 
> Hev x


Nice one Hev  We'll show the boys :wink: Even if we have to cheat a little!! :twisted: 

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> We'll show the boys :wink: Even if we have to cheat a little!! :twisted:
> 
> Jackie x


Oh Jac! - let battle commence - come on ye boys!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Graeme,
> 
> [note to self - must loose weight and make cart go faster before June]
> 
> Dave can you Swissol my cart for extra low drag? :wink:


Already started my diet John and the only cart Dave's allowed to Swissol is mine!! :roll: 

Go the Girls! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Grauditt,

I'm defo interested in this - can you put me in as a provisional and i will let you know for definite soon.

Cheers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it too - Jackie, you won't be the only girlie!!!
> ...


Now come on Jackie, you know it's not good sport to cheat :wink: - so we'll just have to use our skill (ahem!), charm :-* , good looks  , determination :x , stuborness :wink: and everything at our disposal 8) , in other words......CHEAT (just a little  :wink: ). Sometimes, there is just a little too much testosterone on this site, we need to bring them down a peg or two [smiley=whip.gif]

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You cheat if you wish - it won't make you any better - am off down to Larbert to get some practice in :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Who said anything about making us better, we are merely interested in WINNING :lol: . I'm about to head to Cumbernauld, I'll give you a wave as I pass through Larbert. What colour am I looking out for? - oh yeh, I know, the chequered flag :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Oh......Oh......Oh.... like that is it?????????

BTW - you can't miss my TT - well hopefully being a "woman" driver you will be able to.... as the reg sort of mentions the V6 and TT bit :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Oh......Oh......Oh.... like that is it?????????
> 
> BTW - you can't miss my TT - well hopefully being a "woman" driver you will be able to.... as the reg sort of mentions the V6 and TT bit :wink:


OOOOOOOHHHHHHH. See what I mean about testosterone!!  You guys are obsessed with size   :wink: . Well, I'll just pootle on by and give you a wave. Not sure what the Y2 on my plate could refer to? - must try to come up with something witty......hmmmm :roll:

tee hee
Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"witty"... I'll steer clear of that.....don't do witty...!!


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Hev said:


> Not sure what the Y2 on my plate could refer to? - must try to come up with something witty......hmmmm :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Hev, I can't come up with anything...... _y_ & _x _are unknown factors......remember algebra :wink: 
Anyway, back to the karting, none of you have any chance as my kart's goin up the road to see Jim at Star Performance for a re-map.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev and Garvoid - I have added you to the list 

And note to everyone..... All karts will be subject to scrutineering by me so you can forget about Swissoling, re-maps and any other nonsense :lol:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Never karted b4 (he he pics to follow) and Gav best Â£35 outside of amsterdam??? Not been to amsterdam yet so is it as good a ride there??? 

Give me a provisional license Graeme to confirm asap.

As for the girls well.............................................do they do made to measure kart seats!!! 

















never karted b4


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Grauditt,

I also have a mate who'd be interested so could you put him in as a provisional please 

Cheers,

Garvoid

P.s although i live in fife, I don't really know any good routes around the kirckaldy area but I'll have a scout about to find some


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

We will need to include the Dunshelt straight which as the name suggests is long and straight


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Two provisionals please if there is space, can give a def. answer when the Mrs. gets back.
Lets hope there's no kerbs for her to hit otherwise my wallet will be emptied again. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for your PM Graeme. So, I take it former TT driving BMW drivers are welcome then!!?? :lol:

I'm definately interested, and it looks like I'm going to be able to make this one, but to be on the safe side, can you put me down provisionally at the mo. (My other half is definately not the Go Karting type, so I'm going to have to come on my own.)

Cheers


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Put me down for 2 places...........before anyone says anything that's one for Tracy and one for me. Although I do hope they make extra wide seats.

On the power to weight (heavy weight in my case) ratio, I feel we must look at some sort of handicap system.

How about everyone under 17 stone has to drive blindfolded, that should give me a chance.

Alternatively anyone know any way of getting rid of 6 stone before June without losing a leg or 2.


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Never karted b4 (he he pics to follow) and Gav best Â£35 outside of amsterdam??? Not been to amsterdam yet so is it as good a ride there???


ermmm, yes Buzz the 'karting' is amazin :roll: .......see here http://eclipseleisure.co.uk/corporate/A ... ting-Event


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Mr C - Confirmed 

Mrs C - Swithering :roll:

I let you know Graeme


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

OK, numbers have been updated on the first post 

So far we've got 12 defs and 9 provs. There's still a few unread PM's to update so I'm sure we'll fill the 18 places no problem so it looks like it's game on 

Now the next stage is paying for it and puttin' yer money where yer mouth is 

I'll send a PM of my address to all of you so that you can send me a cheque to confirm your place.  I asked Kartstart if they would accept payment from individuals but as it's a group event there can only be one source of payment - me 

Hope this will be okay with everyone, please send me your cheques quickly to confirm your place. I won't bank any until I have received them all and posted up the confirmed starting line-up :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds good but.....my missus is having a Uni reunion in Edinburgh on the night of the 11th and is staying over. So I have a wee man (not me Saint and JacTT225 - the other one!) to find a baby sitter for. I have a victim in mind....  Will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

BreTT...take him with you,he must be reaching the pedals by now


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

donny said:


> BreTT...take him with you,he must be reaching the pedals by now


I'm not having the embarrassment of my 20 month old son outdriving me!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> donny said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT...take him with you,he must be reaching the pedals by now
> ...


Ah... but you will be able to test drive your new limo


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > donny said:
> ...


You've obviously read my diatribe in Other Marques... :?


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't think we can make it - prior engagement.............. have fun though! Go the girlies!! Hev's already had some practice this weekend on the M6............ in my car! :roll: Pamx


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

OK Brett and Pam, thanks for letting me know. Maybe next time :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Yup


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

definetely never done this before so does the winner win my no1 cd single     









shame its a rover!!!!!!!!! no warranty available


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

LOL :lol:

Watch out Buzz, Schumacher is lining you up, things could get messy 

:lol:


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

I would certainly be interesting in coming along for the meet (meat?) but I fear my racing days are over........racers anonymous may be watching! :twisted:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> definetely never done this before so does the winner win my no1 cd single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, for once you scored! - Who's the chick?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

My latest seat cover ha ha  
It must have been the MG badge that did it!!(wild rover) 

Got a good deal from rover for the TT


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

grauditt said:


> OK Brett and Pam, thanks for letting me know. Maybe next time :roll:


Still a possible - been away for a week or so - need to do some grovelling to organise a baby sitter, but should be ok....


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Rosy said:


> I would certainly be interesting in coming along for the meet (meat?) but I fear my racing days are over........racers anonymous may be watching! :twisted:


OK, thanks for letting me know :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

BreTT said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > OK Brett and Pam, thanks for letting me know. Maybe next time :roll:
> ...


OK 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the cheques so far folks, update on first post


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

grauditt said:


> Thanks for the cheques so far folks, update on first post


Any places left could do with one more for my son :?:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ttnick said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the cheques so far folks, update on first post
> ...


Nick, don't think this will be a problem. Send me another cheque and he'll be waiting in the wings.

All depends on how many cheques I get from those who have said they're coming already and those who were unsure :? Come on people, put your money where yer mouth is and cough up  Gotta get all the money in within the next few days or we'll have to cancel


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh yeah also should add that the minimum age requirement is 15 years


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

grauditt said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> > grauditt said:
> ...


I thought the deposit was 50%


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

grauditt said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> > grauditt said:
> ...


Second cheque in post to cover my son are there any members coming down from the north? thought mini cruise on the way down could meet at various locations on route. Let me know if anyone's interested.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ttnick said:


> Second cheque in post to cover my son are there any members coming down from the north? thought mini cruise on the way down could meet at various locations on route. Let me know if anyone's interested.


Thanks Nick  
There will be a meet point at the McDonalds on the A90 Forfar Bypass, time will be confirmed later. I'm sure there will be others coming down from your way.... watch this space :wink:


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

grauditt said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> > Second cheque in post to cover my son are there any members coming down from the north? thought mini cruise on the way down could meet at various locations on route. Let me know if anyone's interested.
> ...


Thanks Graeme


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > ttnick said:
> ...


The deposit is only 50% but so far I only have cheque's for Â£280  
If I only asked for half your money now and half later then it means that I need ALL the money before the cutoff date. Whereas this way I only need 9 lots of the full amount to confirm our place


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

grauditt said:


> There will be a meet point at the McDonalds on the A90 Forfar Bypass, time will be confirmed later. I'm sure there will be others coming down from your way.... watch this space :wink:


Count me in for the Mc'D's meet as usual, see you there Graeme & Nick.
It's a bit early for organising meet points I know..... but we'll arrange to meet Jackie and Dave in Dundee??

Graeme, I know my way to Dundee A90 or A92  ..... so I can lead for a bit :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Count me in for the Mc'D's meet as usual, see you there Graeme & Nick.
> It's a bit early for organising meet points I know..... but we'll arrange to meet Jackie and Dave in Dundee??
> 
> Graeme, I know my way to Dundee A90 or A92  ..... so I can lead for a bit :wink:


Sounds good to me, I was forgetting what the back of a TT looks like :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Potential babysitter coming over this afternoon. Will broach the subject and let you know later today...hopefully "the cheque is in the mail..."


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

grauditt said:


> FuzzyGav said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in for the Mc'D's meet as usual, see you there Graeme & Nick.
> ...


Dundee meet sounds fine  ...show you what the back of a porker is like 

Dave (and J x ...in hospital  - funny story  )


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > FuzzyGav said:
> ...


  Hospitals and funny don't exist in the same sentance for me 

:?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Hospitals and funny don't exist in the same sentance for me
> 
> :?


They don't for Jac either...I daren't tell the story or I'll be in hospital!

But one day; when I'm feeling brave, I will 

Oh, and despite the "smilies" - I am sympathetic 

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've got a babysitter! IM me the address for the cheque!


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Grauditt,

Is there still a place for me? I've been up in Plockton for the past 10 days with no access to a PC  I'll send you a cheque tonight if all places haven't been filled. My mate can't make it though so you can remove him from the provisional list.

Cheers

Garvoid


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Garvoid said:


> Grauditt,
> 
> Is there still a place for me? I've been up in Plockton for the past 10 days with no access to a PC  I'll send you a cheque tonight if all places haven't been filled. My mate can't make it though so you can remove him from the provisional list.
> 
> ...


Yes, still places, cheques coming in by snail mail so first come first served :roll: :wink:

I'll remove your mate from the list.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

BreTT said:


> I've got a babysitter! IM me the address for the cheque!


PM sent


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

I know the cheque has been a bit slow, but as one of the most broken promises I can now say as of today :

The cheque is in the post (although it is coming from Liverpool).

No prizes for the other most broken promises.

Andy


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey can non TT owners come along?Me and my fiancee might come, although, is there anyway we could just watch as we are both VERY VERY skint (Just had road tax - ouch!) but would be good fun to watch the races and meet everyone. Plus, (please dont laugh) how far is it from Aberdeen anyone?  :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

streetka1234 said:


> Plus, (please dont laugh) how far is it from Aberdeen anyone?  :wink:


95 miles each way...


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ARTT said:


> I know the cheque has been a bit slow, but as one of the most broken promises I can now say as of today :
> 
> The cheque is in the post (although it is coming from Liverpool).
> 
> ...


Cheque received, cheers Andy


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

streetka1234 said:


> Hey can non TT owners come along?Me and my fiancee might come, although, is there anyway we could just watch as we are both VERY VERY skint (Just had road tax - ouch!) but would be good fun to watch the races and meet everyone. Plus, (please dont laugh) how far is it from Aberdeen anyone?  :wink:


Spectators are most welcome :roll: :roll: Will probably add more drama and pressure though  :lol:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

well if i have enough money for petrol then we'll come down


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

streetka1234 said:


> well if i have enough money for petrol then we'll come down


I thought they ran on elastic bands  but better than shanks's pony I suppose


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

donny said:


> streetka1234 said:
> 
> 
> > well if i have enough money for petrol then we'll come down
> ...


Donny! You're alive! Saw you and your son getting off the train at Haymarket for the Scotland vs Australia game but couldn't catch up with you. Drop me an IM with your contact details if you fancy going to some games in the autumn!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

I wish it did!would be a lot cheaper!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

BreTT said:


> donny said:
> 
> 
> > streetka1234 said:
> ...


BreTT hows life you have IM


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

donny said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > donny said:
> ...


Oh no.... he asked that "how's life q"


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

saint said:


> donny said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Come on saint, your not telling me he's hit that male menopause thing :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

donny said:


> BreTT hows life you have IM


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] and that's just for starters...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41659


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

BreTT said:


> donny said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT hows life you have IM
> ...


For a minute there I thought something important was wrong :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Just got PM from Garvoid saying that he can't make it now 

Updated first post with places and payment status :roll:

Better start thinking about banking the cheques I've now got and paying Kartstart before they start chasing me


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Cheques in the post...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Cheques in the post...


Woot - the enigma !!

Doh...what the hell am I saying


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Updated List on first post :roll:

Couple of changes..... Johnnboy has had to cancel due to work commitments... and I got your cheque yesterday BreTT, Cheers 

.....now I really must get around to calling them and securing this


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

:? well after much deliberation employer driven here of course I no longer gonna make this meet  Shift patttern has changed and I am now working that bloody sunday so have to give it a miss guys,would love to have taken on Hev ,and the likes!!!

Ill be back for the next one but I think Ill need to send Graeme my new shift pattern for future 

Hope its a great day


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> :? well after much deliberation employer driven here of course I no longer gonna make this meet  Shift patttern has changed and I am now working that bloody sunday so have to give it a miss guys,would love to have taken on Hev ,and the likes!!!
> 
> Ill be back for the next one but I think Ill need to send Graeme my new shift pattern for future
> 
> Hope its a great day


Now why dont you just tell the truth............... :roll:

US GIRLS HAVE GOT YOU RUNNING SCARED !!! :twisted: :twisted: :-* 

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

AS IF....................................................


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I hope the go-karts we are going to be driving are the same as thisone. :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nobody ever thought of asking for a day off or a shift switch?

Or are you...erm...errr.... having secret relations with the boss....


----------



## d9cky0 (Apr 26, 2005)

sounds like a great day out. only time i did carting was in lanzarote 3years ago & it was great. would love to go,but will be working that day with no chance of a day off as already taking 7 extra days to go to canada.

hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

saint said:


> Nobody ever thought of asking for a day off or a shift switch?
> 
> Or are you...erm...errr.... having secret relations with the boss....


*Quote from Saintt from the pitlochry meet!!!!*
Well...... it's early.... am up to watch the GP..... I think it's a nice day out there....... if only I could see it 'cos of the mist

Is that not the pot calling the kettle black !! at least our excuse is WORK!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever thought of asking for a day off or a shift switch?
> ...


I did not give any excuses there....  And can you prove that you actually are working :wink:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Graeme (grauditt),

Let me know if you received my cheque. BTW, my PM has not been working for over a week!!

Craig


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Craig,

Sorry mate, yes got your cheque last week but I've been all over the place with work recently and not had a chance to visit here for a while 

Updated first post with latest numbers 

Buzz, Johnnyboy and D9ckyo.... unfortunately work gets in the way of too many things in life and for you guys this is one of them 

By all means, send me your shift patters and I'll plan the next event to suit :lol:



> I hope the go-karts we are going to be driving are the same as this one.


Aye, exactly the same.... still up for it girls


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> I hope the go-karts we are going to be driving are the same as this one.





> Aye, exactly the same.... still up for it girls


     *NAE PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!* :? :? :? :? [smiley=end.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

grauditt said:


> Aye, exactly the same.... still up for it girls


Why wouldn't we be? us girlies will show you how talented we can be (when we're not having blonde moments that is - tee hee)   

Buzz2k3 - Anytime!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Aye, exactly the same.... still up for it girls
> ...


Note to self : 

*"NO BLONDE MOMENTS on SUNDAY 12TH OF JUNE"* :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol:

The boys are a bit quiet, maybe they're scared :wink:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> *NAE PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!* :? :? :? :? [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Jackie x


Jackie, I didn't know you were from a good part of Glasgow!!!! :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > *NAE PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!* :? :? :? :? [smiley=end.gif]
> ...


Use the same polite sayings here in Bonnie Dundee !!!! :roll:  :wink: 
Jackie x :-*


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hev said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Aye, exactly the same.... still up for it girls
> ...


Now Hev no need to get all competitive n that! next meetwe hav Ill let you drive behind me !! lol 

ps I was thinking I could send GraudiTT my cd single as a prize!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > grauditt said:
> ...


Does it come with a signed photo?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I'll have it with or without the photo but will it be a winning prize or the wooden spoon :? :lol: :wink:

Saint, do you want to fill that provisional place or shall I open it up to the masses?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry - meant to say - found out at weekend that I only need one place. So yes - you can open that one up.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

OK, starting grid updated on first post and a message to the masses......

*We Need You! [smiley=weneedyou.gif] *

And I need your dosh John (JacTT225) :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

grauditt said:


> OK, starting grid updated on first post and a message to the masses......
> 
> *We Need You! [smiley=weneedyou.gif] *
> 
> And I need your dosh John (JacTT225) :wink:





grauditt said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


  - Sorry - totally forgot - me and my admin! Will sort


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Send me a cheque for Â£70 and Ruth can drive too :wink:

That way all the places will be filled [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

OK Guys and Dolls there's still one place available for the karting (assuming jacTT225 is coming and Mrs jacTT225 isn't :roll: )

I'm away to Sunny Spain for a long weekend and hope to see the place taken by the time I get back 

Come on now, don't be shy :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I might retake - will PM to confirm. Gotta press-gang and imaginery m8


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

SOrry, not been near the forum for weeks folks, changing jobs, charity bike/hikes, suspension in and out more times than a â€¦â€¦.well, a really active in and out thingy
All sorted now tho and Iâ€™m mad for the karting :evil: 
Sorry to hear your not gonna make it Buzz, was counting on you to hold everyone up  , allowing me to cruise to victory, see you next time.
Jackie/Dave meet up with you in Dundee ? , Met Graeme today and he may meet me/us in Forfar or Dundee depending on his sat nite anticsâ€¦â€¦.
Nick, Iâ€™ll be leaving Forfar approx 10:30, u want to meet up for the drive ?
Anyone else is welcome too


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> SOrry, not been near the forum for weeks folks, changing jobs, charity bike/hikes, suspension in and out more times than a â€¦â€¦.well, a really active in and out thingy
> All sorted now tho and Iâ€™m mad for the karting :evil:
> Sorry to hear your not gonna make it Buzz, was counting on you to hold everyone up  , allowing me to cruise to victory, see you next time.
> Jackie/Dave meet up with you in Dundee ? , Met Graeme today and he may meet me/us in Forfar or Dundee depending on his sat nite anticsâ€¦â€¦.
> ...


I'll meet up with you all on the way Gav 

As you'll all be making a bee-line for the bridge and there is no place suitable to stop before the bridge, how about I meet you all at the Fife end of the bridge - roundabout at very end of the bridge 1st exit for Tayport and the car park just off the roundabout on the left?

Time? 
See you all soon...prepare to have your back ends spanked at the karting boys   

Jackie x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> See you all soon...prepare to have your back ends spanked at the karting boys
> 
> Jackie x


You not joining in the go-karting then Jackie!!!?? :lol:   :wink:

Sorry couldn't resist that Jackie. :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > See you all soon...prepare to have your back ends spanked at the karting boys
> ...


    Must read before posting...but you know what "I mean"

Jx


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I've been looking at Multimap to try and work out the best route.

Has anyone got any suggestions for the quickest and easiest route for me to take? I'm travelling from Glasgow. I don't suppose there is anyone else travelling from Glasgow?

I've never been to Kircaldy, and am not familiar with the area. I was looking at heading over the Kincardine Bridge and then going right towards Dunfermline?

Thanks


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I've been looking at Multimap to try and work out the best route.
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions for the quickest and easiest route for me to take? I'm travelling from Glasgow. I don't suppose there is anyone else travelling from Glasgow?
> 
> ...


JACTT and I are meeting at the FRB McDs - time to be arranged - so if you wished we could hook up there or come further along the Forth and meet you prior to the Kincardine Bridge.

Will see what we can do


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at Multimap to try and work out the best route.
> ...


Thanks Sa|nt, that may be a good idea. Can you let me know what time you plan to meet at the McD's?

Cheers


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Let me know your plans - I'll meet you enroute if you plan to go along the A92...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at Multimap to try and work out the best route.
> ...


Can I join in too :wink: ?

I was considering going Kincardine Bridge but I don't mind either way.

Saint, can I hook up with you locally?

Hev x


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

I assume everyone has remembered that there are major roadworks on the FRB every weekend. :?

The FRB website advises to go via Kinky Bridge. [smiley=whip.gif]

Just a thought.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Have those works not finished 2 weeks early?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev - yes


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

name your time and place

hev x


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'll meet up with you all on the way Gav
> 
> As you'll all be making a bee-line for the bridge and there is no place suitable to stop before the bridge, how about I meet you all at the Fife end of the bridge - roundabout at very end of the bridge 1st exit for Tayport and the car park just off the roundabout on the left?
> 
> ...


Sounds good, think I know the car park...... :roll: 
There are roadworks on the way to kirkcaldy, so i suggest we meet at 10:45, I'll be leaving Forfar at 10:20ish.
See you there 
PS everyone should take a spare T'shirt or something....... when I was there, the boiler-suits they gave us were really stinky, you need a change after wearing them :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ARTT said:


> I assume everyone has remembered that there are major roadworks on the FRB every weekend. :?
> 
> The FRB website advises to go via Kinky Bridge. [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> Just a thought.


http://www.feta.gov.uk/webpages/roadworks.php (top right of page)

ARTT they are off this weekend so FRB is fine. Saint and I are meeting McD's FRB at 11am for a wee coffee and then up the road.

All welcome apart from Brett :twisted: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Well ok all including Brett :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Saint - what about the layby on Bellsdyke Road, just after the turning for Letham? 10.30am ish?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Gav, I'll meet you in Forfar McD's at 10:20 

See y'all tomorrow peeps.


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

grauditt said:


> Gav, I'll meet you in Forfar McD's at 10:20
> 
> See y'all tomorrow peeps.


We will also meet at Forar McD's, any one coming down from Aberdeen or further north?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> All welcome apart from Brett :twisted:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Up yours ugly! Call me when you are leaving the FRB McD's and I'll rendezvous with you on the A92...


----------



## Pottstkd (Apr 22, 2005)

Is it ok to meet up with you guy's at FRB Mcd as well?? [smiley=dude.gif]

Word of warning loads of mobile speed cameras on the 92!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]



BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > All welcome apart from Brett :twisted:
> ...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Pottstkd said:


> Is it ok to meet up with you guy's at FRB Mcd as well?? [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Word of warning loads of mobile speed cameras on the 92!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> ...


Of course - however don't look for two TTs, it will be an A4 Cab and a Lexus RX300


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ARTT they are off this weekend so FRB is fine. Saint and I are meeting McD's FRB at 11am for a wee coffee and then up the road.
> 
> All welcome apart from Brett :twisted:
> .
> ...


Ok, can anyone confirm if this FRB Mcdonalds is the one at the Newbridge Roundabout on the M9?

Cheers

A


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nope it's the one just beside the south side of the bridge next to the travel inn hotel

Literally 200 meters from the tolls.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Nope it's the one just beside the south side of the bridge next to the travel inn hotel
> 
> Literally 200 meters from the tolls.


Hmmm......according to the Mcdonalds website, this is the only McD's near the Forth Road Bridge? I'm travelling from Glasgow, I take it's on the actual main road as you approach the bridge then?

Thanks

A


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

if your coming from A8000, don't go down onto bridge tolls. Go straight across (signpost M9 I think). Go in enterance to BP garage on right hand side.

See ya there

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> if your coming from A8000, don't go down onto bridge tolls. Go straight across (signpost M9 I think). Go in enterance to BP garage on right hand side.
> 
> See ya there
> 
> Hev x


Thanks. I'm sure I'll find it. See ya. 

(I'll be in my blue BMW Coupe, btw.)

A


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Saint - what about the layby on Bellsdyke Road, just after the turning for Letham? 10.30am ish?


yes


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hope you all have a gr8 time and sorry i cant be there!!!!!!!! :?

ps make sure the "burds" dont win ne thing guys (thanks!)


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Will do Buzz,
Before you all go, remember and set your videos for the Isle of Man TT on Grandstand at 11:35. Those guys are totally bonkers !!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it's the one just beside the south side of the bridge next to the travel inn hotel
> ...


If you're coming along the A8000 from Glasgow, it is on the other side of the toll roundabout. If you are coming up the A90(N) you need to take the slip road off towards the A8000 and it is on your left. Basically if you find your way to the roundabout next to the tolls, you can't go wrong...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Thanks Brett, just leaving.

A


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good to have met many of you lunatics. Hope you didn't get caught by the speed van on the A92...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Did I miss anything?

:wink:

Brett - TY for heads up :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Did I miss anything?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Brett - TY for heads up :twisted:


No problem :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks to Graeme for organising 

An excellent day out, great fun :lol:

Need to get into training for the next series - I'm shattered!

Jackie x and tribe


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brill time had by all!!!

hey, at least one girlie made it to the final - yeahhhhhhh!  . Well done denise 8)

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think im gunna move to Scotland you guys seem to have all the fun 

Plus my new car is still up there!!!


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Graeme for organising great day and good the meet everyone
very proud of the lad even if he drives a saab, that's the only area for improvement I'm working on him.

PS: anyone have photo's


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just to echo what's already been posted, thanks to Graeme for organising the day out. 

Nice to see some old faces again, and also some new ones. 

See ya.

A


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Agree with everyone, great day out..... but not enough racing for me...... home and watched GP, then TT bike racing, god I'm all motorsport'd out. :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> Agree with everyone, great day out..... but not enough racing for me...... home and watched GP, then TT bike racing, god I'm all motorsport'd out. :roll:


lol

Ditto

Half way thought GP on Sky+. So not just me who got blacked flagged today - Montoya too!!!!

Thanks again Graeme - outdoor next time?

http://www.raceland.co.uk/c_the_venue/v ... ircuit.asp


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Fantastic day, Graeme. Brilliant effort by everyone...will post photos as soon we figure out how to do it!! Den still can't believe her beginners luck!

C&D :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Cheers for all the kind words folks, 'twas nothing really  [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

I don't have the usual umpteen pics this time because I forgot to take my camera so can someone do the biz and chuck a few up here for a giggle. If anyone needs any help posting them up then email them to me and I'll sort it 

Gutted for you Nick (TTNick) that you couldn't get more out of the day than you did but at least your lad made up for it. Well done Mark, you seemed to be very at home in the karts - looking through the data sheets I noticed that your last 3 laps were all sub 30 seconds  It pains me to say this folks but we were beaten by a Saab driver :lol: Would you Adam 'n' Eve it :evil:

Thanks to Pottstkd (Nick) for the last minute show and making up the full squad of 18 mad mental karters  I have updated the first post with the final line up if anyone is interested.

And the result.......... [smiley=drummer.gif] well I did the decent thing and elected not to win or even get onto the podium of course :roll: :wink:

1st Place Mark (TTNick's son)
2nd Place Brett
3rd Place Ecurie Ecosse (Craig)

4th Me :-* 
5th FuzzyGav
6th Ecurie Ecosse (Denise)

Roll on the next one [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Fantastic day, Graeme. Brilliant effort by everyone...will post photos as soon we figure out how to do it!! Den still can't believe her beginners luck!
> 
> C&D :lol:


Beginners luck!!!?? She told me she'd been practicing all week. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

grauditt said:


> Cheers for all the kind words folks, 'twas nothing really  [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> I don't have the usual umpteen pics this time because I forgot to take my camera so can someone do the biz and chuck a few up here for a giggle. If anyone needs any help posting them up then email them to me and I'll sort it
> 
> ...


Graeme

I had a great day, you can't get more out of a day than seeing your son win.   

How about clay shooting next :?:

Nick


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

scuse me but were the girls not gonna teach you guys a lesson??
What happened girls run oot o' puff ha ha !

Hev ? Jackie ? did u turn up?? 

Wheres dave i need to get hold of the lad for my shine up!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

grauditt said:


> It pains me to say this folks but we were beaten by a Saab driver :lol: Would you Adam 'n' Eve it :evil:


And second place to a man driving a hearse... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Pottstkd (Apr 22, 2005)

grauditt said:


> Cheers for all the kind words folks, 'twas nothing really  [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> I don't have the usual umpteen pics this time because I forgot to take my camera so can someone do the biz and chuck a few up here for a giggle. If anyone needs any help posting them up then email them to me and I'll sort it
> 
> ...


Graeme
Cheers realy enjoyed the racing and meeting others with a passion for thier cars, to quote the wife " its just a car" I think not!! and thats also why she doesent get to drive it!!

Looking forward to the next one, shall let you know about HMC on 25th

Pottstkd (nick) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> scuse me but were the girls not gonna teach you guys a lesson??
> What happened girls run oot o' puff ha ha !
> 
> Hev ? Jackie ? did u turn up??


Denise flew the flag for us girls !!!!!!!

I decided it was much more fun slowing down all those speeding males than winning so I *deliberately* started spinning my kart around on the track to become a human obstacle and battering ram. Scared the pants off a few of them as they came smashing into the side of my kart.     
Worked a treat - I've got the bruises to prove it.!!!!! :wink:  

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > scuse me but were the girls not gonna teach you guys a lesson??
> ...


i think we put in a good effort, eh Jackie. Of course we didn't want to humiliate the boys :wink: 

Good grief, I'm sore this morning! 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > scuse me but were the girls not gonna teach you guys a lesson??
> ...


^ ummm yup..... and hell do my ribs know it too


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > scuse me but were the girls not gonna teach you guys a lesson??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 

Talking about bruising, I've got a fairly sore bruise in the centre of my back, which mysteriously appeared after the karting. Now I know whose fault it was. :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

BreTT said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > It pains me to say this folks but we were beaten by a Saab driver :lol: Would you Adam 'n' Eve it :evil:
> ...


 :lol: 
Right enough... blimey things have gone from bad to whearse [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > scuse me but were the girls not gonna teach you guys a lesson??
> ...


Aye, that image of you spinning around at the end of the start/finish straight then pointing in my direction  ....mind you I was skillful enough to get around you though 

Anyone got any pics yet?


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Skillful enough to get around Jackie, but not skillful enough to stop yourself rear ending me. 

Anyway really enjoyed the day. What's next.............we may need a thread for some ideas.

Andy


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi

Anyone able to post some photo's of the karting sunday :?:

Nick


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Some pics - sorry for they delay! :?










































Sorry, I have no idea how to make them smaller 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice pics Hev - shame about those suffering from helmet head though.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oi, that's not helmet head that's the well groomed rocky penguin look :lol: :wink:

Anyone got any pics of the cars lined up outside :? Wouldn't mind updating my rep page


----------

